# I went to the zoo yesterday...muuuuhhhh



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*off to the zoo









monkey and me 










ohh, wh are thos pink peep-peeps??









they look pretty









some crocodiles









mommy showing me the monkeys









hello there... 










it's me, heini the birthdayboy!









who are you?









what happend to their feetis mom??









oh dear










elephant baby taking a bath









and he loved it









I think he has a special treat he is munching on










oh they have big elephants too!

















he likes eating the bits of ice









*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*huaaaah, a big cat**







**

scaaaary**







**

but sweet **









I like the zoo









what's in there?









phew, he definately neads some bodylotion!









is that a friendly maltese?









that was it? I liked it!










*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
and now we went to the munich town center









a biiiig town









with lots of people









and strange statues, they move sometimes!









mom & me









we went to the sweet store

















and I saw all the easter bunnies 









3 lions









hehe, tricked you, it was me...









it's time to go home now...










byebye my friends...
I hope you liked joining me.

your heini
*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow Heini, I would love to have gone to the zoo when I was a child on my birthday.......Your Mommy is soooo good to you!!! I love you watching all the animals and peep-peeps and a little baby elephant taking a bath!!! That was a fun day I am sure!! Thank you for the pictures and sharing them with us!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*when we got home, heini went into his little house and fell asleep right away, he was dreaming and making these little squeaky noises. I think he had a great time, smelling all those animals and seeing them, hearing them, communicating with them.

thank you for letting me share!
*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that was a great tour and Heini seemed to listen to what you told him. I wonder what those big creatures thought of him?!?!? Wonderful pics!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How fun... looks like a great place to live with a dog - they let you go in everywhere with them!!!! *but boo on the moron(s) who brought theirs off leash to hurt the wallabees...Heini knows better!!!* Sweet nappies, Heini!!! I'm glad you enjoyed your fun day!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Heini I loved your zoo adventure.I don't think doggies are welcome at zoos in the U.S. Especially not anywhere they sell food.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

What a wonderful day you had! Everything looked so awesome!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I love it!!!! Seeing all these pictures of Germany makes me miss it sooooo much!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks like your birthday was a LOT of fun Heini! Many of our US adventurers wish they could go as many places as you can. We are so happy you had a wonderful and special birthday with the animals!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

How incredibly adorable!!!! Great narration


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh--that was just too cute for words. I loved that one picture--Heini did look scared of the lion. LOL I bet he had a great time. That is so awesome that you can bring your pets to the zoo.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

nichole said:


> Oh my gosh--that was just too cute for words. I loved that one picture--Heini did look scared of the lion. LOL I bet he had a great time. That is so awesome that you can bring your pets to the zoo.


i wish we could take our pets places. they never allow them in stores either


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness, you make me feel like a kid Heini ! I used to take my brothers and sisters to the Bronx zoo. It was a bus and a subwayride and always an adventure to go into the BIG NYC city too ( NYC Central Park had a small one - The Bronx had a HUGE zoo)
I love love loved your pictures. Always love your adventures . What a great way to spend your birthday! My favorite was of the black faced monkey who was trying to make his skinny little body BIG and Imposing.......quite humorous! But all of them were great!
Can't wait for your next journey.....Thank you Heini

Cat ( and your Heini fan club Emma,Mimi & Twinkle)


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I loved your photos Becky, you are so lucky to bring Heini so many places with you. Heini looks like he understands everything and is enjoying it all, and is so well behaved. What a sweet boy he is.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh what fun Heini. Your Mummy is so good to you. She takes you out more than I get out.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww I wish Leila could go to a zoo! I was told that dogs aren't allowed at zoos here because they are considered quarantine facilities, and they don't want any risk of disease transmission. 

It looks like Heini had enough fun to go around to all of us jealous Americans, though


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I really enjoyed seeing your zoo adventure and thank you for including all of us in your tour through all your pictures. They were so good it made you think you were there as well. Have sweet dreams about your adventures Heini and give your mom lots of puppy kisses for being such a good mommy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Heini - we just love your adventures. The pictures with the monkey are adorable!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey & Sophie told me that they want to go and live where you live  I would LOVE to be able to take my babies out like you take Heini. I so enjoy all of the photos that you post of your adventures. Thanks for sharing and Happy Birthday sweet boy!

"Heini we wuvs yous and we wants to gwive yous wots of kwisses"
-Wuv Bailey & Sophie


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Heini, I always love your pictures. It's like being on a european vacation!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Heini, you make me and Gigi want to go to Germany now! Awsome pictures!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

What totally darling pictures! I would give anything to be able to take Nissa to one of our zoos. They don't allow pets in the zoos, National parks or beaches. :-(


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I like Heini the Lion, very cute


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Your are lucky Heini, here you would not be able to go to the zoo and see the Easter bunnies in the store.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow!!!! I wish doggies could go to the zoo here!!!! All the US doggies are missing out :angry: Heini looks like he had a blast!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOOOOOOVED these pictures. So very nice to see Heini goes and meets the animals and then seeing him in Marienplatz and Odeonsplatz (aaah I love these places) It brought back the fun memories that I had in Munich with family and friends. 

Heini Boy, you, Snowy and Crystal went to the exact same Zoo and the exact same places in Munich. 
Here is a video of Snowy exploring the same zoo. You both had rain jacket ons lol ^_^

How far is your city from Munich?


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Some of the National Parks will allow dogs. We went to Rocky Mountain National Park in CO. We were required to stay on trails, though.

If I have Bogie dressed and in his basket we can usually get away with going into non-food stores.

Becky, you really should do children's books showing Heini's adventures. Alexandra has had some 1st grade reading books with a pair of poodles (or Bichon) named Rosie and Bella. She really loved reading these books. Pioneer Valley Books :: Home :: New :: Pawprints Early Readers :: Pug Books

I'll have to show Alex your latest post about Heini's adventures...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Nissa Fiona said:


> What totally darling pictures! I would give anything to be able to take Nissa to one of our zoos. They don't allow pets in the zoos, National parks or beaches. :-(


So true and really where else is left to take them? No where!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh my gosh, such great photos, that baby elephant is just gorgoeus.

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the photo of the monkey up at the glass looking out at Heini, that is adorable.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I loved all the pictures. Wow, I did know you could take your dog to the zoo. Not sure if we can in the states.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

chichi said:


> Oh Heini I loved your zoo adventure.I don't think doggies are welcome at zoos in the U.S. Especially not anywhere they sell food.


same in ireland Heini your a lucky boy:wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Becky, you really should do children's books showing Heini's adventures.


Agreed! I always look forward to Heini's adventures (especially when I'm at work)! Plus Heini always makes me want to go somewhere new with Lola :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Heini, it looks like you had a fabulous birthday! I wish our malts were allowed at the zoo!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems that Heini spent a very beautiful birthday in the zoo! What a wonderful surprise for him! He looks so interested in all the exotic animals! 
Great pictures, Becky! 

I also like your shopping tour through Munich, hope you bought some yummy candies and treats for Heini! 

What an exciting day for the little boy! I can really well imagine how tired he felt after returning. 

Thanks so much for sharing with us! Amazing pics ... :aktion033:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Loved this. Thank you Heini (and your mommy) for sharing. I love how attentive you were and I'm sure you learned a lot about all the animals you saw. My favorite picture is the one you took with the monkey and I love the birthday button you were wearing. You're such a sweet boy


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*thank you soooo very much for all those lovely comments. you are just great my friends!!



Alexa said:



Seems that Heini spent a very beautiful birthday in the zoo! What a wonderful surprise for him! He looks so interested in all the exotic animals!

Click to expand...

oh yes, he was all nosey and busy looking in each glass-house or behind the fences :w00t:

*


TheMalts&Me said:


> *
> Heini Boy, you, Snowy and Crystal went to the exact same Zoo and the exact same places in Munich.
> Here is a video of Snowy exploring the same zoo. You both had rain jacket ons lol ^_^How far is your city from Munich?*


* soooo cute, snowy is just like heini, all excited... 
munich is about 2 hours by train and and 1 1/2 by car.

*


heartmadeforyou said:


> *
> She really loved reading these books. Pioneer Valley Books :: Home :: New :: Pawprints Early Readers :: Pug Books
> I'll have to show Alex your latest post about Heini's adventures...*


*
awhh thank you. also for the link. these books look very interesting! 



EmmasMommy said:



My favorite was of the black faced monkey who was trying to make his skinny little body BIG and Imposing.......quite humorous!

Click to expand...

**
thank you. it was quite funny, cause they just came running when as they saw heini, they were rather bored with all the people standing there, but as the one monkey spotted heini, he came running, and a couple of others too. when I gave heini a treat for beeing a good boy, they slammed their hands against the glass, that was quite frightening I thought to myself. they did not like him getting something. but still, it was really sweet :wub:



pinkpixie1588 said:



Aww I wish Leila could go to a zoo! I was told that dogs aren't allowed at zoos here because they are considered quarantine facilities, and they don't want any risk of disease transmission.

Click to expand...

*


pinkpixie1588 said:


> *
> *


*

oh they had restrictions here too, no dogs were allowed in the animal houses, those were it is really hot with sticky air and everything. but I left out nearly all of them excet the elephant house, there were no dogs allowed in there either because of disease transmission. 


*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heini is so well traveled! He could teach us Yanks a thing or two! You know I just adore him, Becky - he's one of the cutest Malts around.:heart:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

What a GREAT day Heini! I fell in the floor laughing at that picture of the mountain goat and your comment "is that a friendly maltese?" You are too funny! Thanks for a great tour!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heini your a busy little guy, gosh I haven't been to a zoo in years:w00t: Becky LOVED the pictures, I always feel like I'm there


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So cool! :thumbsup: Our zoo doesn't allow doggies in there. 

You are so well behaved! Good boy!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i loved all those pics, thanks for sharing!!
that baby elephant is tooo cute!!!:wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Heini, you have the best life! The girls would love to go to the zoo. I wish dogs here could go all the places you get to go. My girls would stay busy:biggrin:


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

What fun pictures!

My favs are "Off to the Zoo".... I could sense there was a great story ahead

and "Mommy showing me the monkeys"....Heini is really paying attention to what you're saying there!

What a lucky boy you are Heini...such a good mommy :thumbsup:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW- what gorgeous pics and what a fantastic time it looked like Mommy and you had, Heini! I loved your narration,LOL great job!!


----------

